# River House



## billeng (Mar 4, 2014)

Lived at ED's River House 1964/1966, would like to get in touch with any engineer cadets of the time, Yan Van Bergan, Eddie Cochran, Lou Borg to name a few.

Cheers, Bill English


----------

